# Latins finest bike club so cal 3rd annual lowrider bike beach cruise July 19th 2014



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 3rd annual bike beach cruise July 19th 2014 Huntington Beach ca Flyer coming soon contact joey for info 714)492-0896 Bring your BBQ,food,family,lowrider bikes or beach cruisers. Roll in time 7am-9am will be taking first cruise around 10am, will be grouping up n chilling at pch n beach blvd entrance Huntington Beach ca. 
Volleyball game club vs club n tug o war club vs club. A fun filled day with family,friends,lowrider clubs all together and bonfire in the night.


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Added to my site: http://www.eteamz.com/PTCruisers/news/index.cfm?subsite=829000&cat=191050#news5699462


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

S-Man said:


> Added to my site: http://www.eteamz.com/PTCruisers/news/index.cfm?subsite=829000&cat=191050#news5699462


Thanks bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Pics from last years beach cruise


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump good turn out in the past!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 





TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 3rd annual bike beach cruise July 19th 2014 Huntington Beach ca Flyer coming soon contact joey for info 714)492-0896 Bring your BBQ,food,family,lowrider bikes or beach cruisers. Roll in time 7am-9am will be taking first cruise around 10am, will be grouping up n chilling at pch n beach blvd entrance Huntington Beach ca.
> Volleyball game club vs club n tug o war club vs club. A fun filled day with family,friends,lowrider clubs all together and bonfire in the night.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump always a good turnout


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Great event!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer coming.


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Last year was a good time for all the people that went. This year lets make it even better


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt always a good turnout


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's bump the page everyone, share the flyer tell ur friends n family, put your club if your rolling to this solo riders welcomed too


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump player!!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt


The for the bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

July 19th Huntington Beach ca. Lowrider bikes n beach cruisers


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:BUMP ROLLING HARD!!! HELLO MEMBERS!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Clubs solo riders. Any and very one come and have a good time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Got somebad ass cruizers for this event


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Got somebad ass cruizers for this event


Right on. Everyone is welcomed to come out and cruise have a good time. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump to the top lets get our biklas ready!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL, 
WHO GOING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. In the morning time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nice pictures its always a great croud


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> nice pictures its always a great croud


Is the one and only player gonna come this time ???? Or u scared of us seeing u in ur lil shorts


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP to THE BEACH!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Is the one and only player gonna come this time ???? Or u scared of us seeing u in ur lil shorts


:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

your a fool player the other ones I was grounded here at work and yes si dios quiere Ill be there 



Sporty67 said:


> Is the one and only player gonna come this time ???? Or u scared of us seeing u in ur lil shorts


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> your a fool player the other ones I was grounded here at work and yes si dios quiere Ill be there


Make shure u tan them chicken legs before flossing them at the playa they bin out the sun so long


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Make shure u tan them chicken legs before flossing them at the playa they bin out the sun so long


Lol!!! Tan in all naturally taned player. You know the raza.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol!!! Tan in all naturally taned player. You know the raza.


Foo u light skin I know them legs need a tan proly same color as ur bunns by now foo lol ha hahahaha gota get off that desk


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Foo u light skin I know them legs need a tan proly same color as ur bunns by now foo lol ha hahahaha gota get off that desk


Lol. Your a fool player


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Your a fool player


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


Thanks for the bump short dog.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh shit lets cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Going to be a good day at tha beach.....ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CRUIZIN


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump



ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gas grills only TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the bike cruise!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Otro bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP....nice all b there...:yes:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Bump ttt


TTT if you guys got flyers done bring them to the bike show march 23rd


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

flyers on their way player see you there!!!!



UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT if you guys got flyers done bring them to the bike show march 23rd


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> flyers on their way player see you there!!!!


Fo sho


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump ?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good early ass morning.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. What's up everyone.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:cheesy:AM BUMP....fun in the sun...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

?TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

PM BUMP :rofl:till the wheels fall off!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 badd ass day TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bed time bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thursday bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up.....


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O ya


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> O ya


Simon. Limon.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beach time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink::boink:BUMP :boink::boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Buenos Dias


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O shit TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Weekend night bump TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Any pics of the last cruises?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets get those biklas ready


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

??TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Where everyone at. Who's gonna come cruise the Biklahhhhhs???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I am


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I am


You are what zeeeeklow


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Im down. Sounds firme!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp me 2 ~cotton kandY~:thumbsup:`


bluebyrd86 said:


> Im down. Sounds firme!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> yuppp me 2 ~cotton kandY~:thumbsup:`


Some body clue me in. Lol


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bikla bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

??hump day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gunna be a good day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump for the bc


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Am bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Come one come all its a nice the kids love it?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bimp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> Ttt


Bump. In the late morning.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:420: :nosad:bump sleep sleep...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Al the way to the top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YuuuuuuuuuPPPPPP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Beach cruise coming soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:chilling at the beach!!:wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

lets roll!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lets do it and thanks for the support!!! ttt




bluebyrd86 said:


> View attachment 1110466
> lets roll!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To the top.whose rolling to the beach


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We already have the volleyball ready for this cruise....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> We already have the volleyball ready for this cruise....


Orale. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bluebyrd86 said:


> View attachment 1110466
> lets roll!


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the bike cruise


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Bump it


 :yes:yuppp thats right bump bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just bump till the day of the cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT bring out those low low bikes and join us in a day full of fun and games...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest invites all you to our upcoming events....in so cal.......
Car cruise from corona park to fairmont park in riverside.....we have a photographer and taco guy $1 tacos 




Lowrider bike cruise on the beach in Huntington Beach


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump bump bump it up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beach time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:rofl:T~T~T~ latins finest doing things....:yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up...bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Wat up...bump


TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning. Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Q-vo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes: t~t~t


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump 2 TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump player


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O ya


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for our bike cruise. This is open to all clubs and to all solo riders too. Come and join us for a great time at the beach. Bring out the beach cruisers. And the Lowrider bikes and let's have a great day!! TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump for our bike cruise. This is open to all clubs and to all solo riders too. Come and join us for a great time at the beach. Bring out the beach cruisers. And the Lowrider bikes and let's have a great day!! TTT.


That's right


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT FOR THE BIKE CRUISE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:420:AM BUMP...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TtT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a couple of old pics


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Spring is here and the bike cruise will be here soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O yessssss


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Here is a couple of old pics


BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cruizin Huntington bike trail TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the beeeach cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!! Feels like summer already!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​T~T~T~


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bikla bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beach bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:boink::boink:BUMP:boink::boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Beach bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

June 14th softball 




July 19th beach bike cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump again


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

To the top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets scrape them pedals


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Peddle bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


Wtf. That's early.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunday bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:naughty: bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP.....have some fun...:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Evening bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up......


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:bump...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's Friday. It's bump day!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP latins finest b.c.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:BUMP latins finest b.c.


Clarines


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To the top.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TO THE TOP:rant: get those bikes ready to go.... ​latins finest b.c.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where are all the beach bums at. And the bump!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Monday morning.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gm bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao:beach cruise....~T~T~T~:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:420:BUMP... its friday am bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 1034034
> Latins finest so cal bike club 3rd annual bike beach cruise July 19th 2014 Huntington Beach ca Flyer coming soon contact joey for info 714)492-0896 Bring your BBQ,food,family,lowrider bikes or beach cruisers. Roll in time 7am-9am will be taking first cruise around 10am, will be grouping up n chilling at pch n beach blvd entrance Huntington Beach ca.
> Volleyball game club vs club n tug o war club vs club. A fun filled day with family,friends,lowrider clubs all together and bonfire in the night.


. Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On the top again.....great cruise for the kids let's do this.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Biklas get ready


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Free and fun event!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

alot to do that day so come out early dont 4get ur bikes...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We eatin


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We cruising till our tubes pop


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> We cruising till our tubes pop


lol!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

A WHOLE LOT 2 DO COME ON OUT WITH THE FAMILY!!!:yes:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice dont miss out the kids love this one


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

Pharaohs crusin' through


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pharaohs thanks for the bump. See you guys there!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!! FOR A GOOD DAY !!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!! FOR A GOOD DAY !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

weather Is always nice around that time of the year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp get those bikes & kids out 4 a fun day!!!!! c u guys until then...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

420 bump lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:naughty: cant wait,.....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:bump 4 r beach cruise...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beach Time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Time 2 cruise


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Fun for the whole family


THAT'S THE BEST TIME WITH THE FAMILY TTT LF !!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

am bump...its friday!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​am bump...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

2day is a nice day 4 the beach !!!!:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hno:lets go to the beach!!!!:yessad:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Beeeeeeeeach morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. To the beach


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Good night bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:x:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Man the summer is coming up!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT fun for the whole family don't miss out


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP T~T~T~


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup it's going down??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

??


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump it to the top


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy hour bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy hr over back to work


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​pm bump


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mother's Day bump!!! TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


>


bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

El bompe


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> Bump


Thanks for the bump see you there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hot babes in bikinis bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao:all the way to the beach...bring those bikes 4 all those Hueros can trip out on us lowriders....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hot 1 2 day lets go 2 the beach:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't miss it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FEEL FREE TO COMENT ON OUR PAGE. HERE ARE A COUPLE THINGS THAT OUR CLUB HAS COMING UP. ALL WELCOMED TO COME OUT AN HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ONTARIO CLASSICS BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:come out & have a good time with latins finest b.c.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:bump cant wait!!!!!:run:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Summer coming going to be a hot one can't wait


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:​till the wheels fall off!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here. TTT.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bring out the bikes kids & have some fun..:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> bring out the bikes kids & have some fun..:nicoderm:


Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:pm BUMP, lets get ready 4 the beach cruise....:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Break bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao:BEACH CRUISE JULY 19th come on down & have fun....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beach time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao:BUMP...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beach time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

almost here :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T模擬考客人讓人 是從從容容 欸安啊是品牌與粗糙生生世世國庫券誰誰此恩賜誰草是四喔是 ya ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> T模擬考客人讓人 是從從容容 欸安啊是品牌與粗糙生生世世國庫券誰誰此恩賜誰草是四喔是 ya ttt


este wey chino tenes el peroro lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Roll call


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP WILL B THERE PUTTING IT DOWN.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

July 19th almost here!!!!


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

BOMB LIFE IE WILL BE THERE FOR THE THIRD YEAR IN A ROW!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DUKES IE said:


> BOMB LIFE IE WILL BE THERE FOR THE THIRD YEAR IN A ROW!


Firme thanks for the support


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump coming soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Weather warming up. Getting ready for the cruise. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT Fun Games and activities going on as well:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump thanks


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Good stuff bought time an event 100 percent for the kids u Stear the lowriding community in the right direction Latins finest good job homies                       :0


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr beefy said:


> Good stuff bought time an event 100 percent for the kids u Stear the lowriding community in the right direction Latins finest good job homies                       :0


Thanks player. That's what we are all about.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ya mero!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ya mero!!! TTT


Yup. Get those bikes ready


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> my bikes ready


 AY WEY!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Almost time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> AY WEY!!!


What's up player I see you have your bikla ready.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Drac795 said:


> Pharaohs crusin' through


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

4th of July bump.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

passsing by.... BUMP... ROLLING right by you....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL FOR THE KIDS LETS DO THIS!!!!!!
WHOS COMING


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Orale pues


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR OLD MEMORIES TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:roflmao:yuppp its almost here !!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Jus a few weeks away


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd it do bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This weekend coming up!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sup.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

this sat. bring out those bikes chairs b.b.q. & have a great time...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump eric joey


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up everyone. The weather should be close to off the hook for the bike cruise. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DUKES IE said:


> BOMB LIFE IE WILL BE THERE FOR THE THIRD YEAR IN A ROW!


That right ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOMORROW


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Get those bikes ready. TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Great event. .. don't miss out.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today is the day. Come out and cruise the biklas


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT for great event... great weather today to hit the beach....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Garcias Jose Zek Richard and all the rest of the latins finest homies for the fun day in beautiful Huntington Beach my family had a blast shit even my hefa went on the cruz good stuff homies lates ...
....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Garcias Jose Zek Richard and all the rest of the latins finest homies for the fun day in beautiful Huntington Beach my family had a blast shit even my hefa went on the cruz good stuff homies lates ...
> ....


Thanks for the support sporty it was a good day. It was good to catch up player. Family is always a good time.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks sporty for coming PICS COMIN SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Our beach cruise pictures. Good turn out


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It was a great turn out. Can't wait till next year. TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for the support sporty it was a good day. It was good to catch up player. Family is always a good time.


Simon simon hey didn't u have that lil video cam goin n shit u tube that shit foo with some lil music in the back ground like slide show n shit mr elprofejose the one and only player of all playas just edit out zek that foo didn't comb his hair or nothing on that beach cruz he almost blended with the beach folk eyy


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Simon simon hey didn't u have that lil video cam goin n shit u tube that shit foo with some lil music in the back ground like slide show n shit mr elprofejose the one and only player of all playas just edit out zek that foo didn't comb his hair or nothing on that beach cruz he almost blended with the beach folk eyy


Lol. No manches. Simon. I'll post it on YouTube and here tambien.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. No manches. Simon. I'll post it on YouTube and here tambien.


Hahaha hahaha firme jose my kids still talkinf bought the beach Cruz they love tjat shit man that's a good event latins finest hosts homies I dont care how spikey widomakers hair was


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------

